# Extended Stems



## wrongway (Sep 5, 2014)

Now that I've gotten the Hercules on the trails I need to have higher handle bars. Do they make extended stems for these bikes?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 5, 2014)

Nitto does as I believe the bikes have standard sized 22.2 mm stems.  Roger


----------



## Duck (Sep 5, 2014)

For years I've just taken my less then desirable stems and cut them off about 2/3 the way up from the bottom and cut a better stem off about 2/3 down, then welded them together, and just like that, you have a back-friendly stem. With a little due diligence and a file, I've even had a few re-plated, with good results- bear in mind that you'll need to replace the bolt with a piece of threaded rod and a nice acorn style nut, though.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 6, 2014)

I agree- I think Nitto makes a little bit taller stem. I know they make a North Road style handle bar with longer pull back as well. Quality is decent. Harris Cyclery was selling them, last I heard.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 8, 2014)

here's a Nitto Technomic stem I used to convert my old Raleigh to Nitto Moustache bars.  
70mm forward reach, 160mm quill showing.  



 

my Technomic is the 225mm - here's the tallest they make, a 280mm quill with forward reach as small as 50mm
Merry Sales imports them
http://store.somafab.com/nite28eloqus.html 
found even better price
http://americancyclery.com/products/nitto-technomics-280mm-quill-stem-25-4

though I noticed your Hercules already has a tall-quill stem.  
They also make these, which will let you bring your quill way up (need a long t-handle allen wrench to tighten)
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=271468737311


----------



## wrongway (Sep 11, 2014)

I like the idea of the stem extender. It's sure cheaper, anyway.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 11, 2014)

wrongway said:


> I like the idea of the stem extender. It's sure cheaper, anyway.




I used one on my mom's stationary exercise bike to get her sitting vertical, and it worked very nicely.  
but you do need a long t-handle (7mm?) to tighten the fork tube clamp


----------

